# Hate Towards Vape Shops



## Cameron whittle (14/5/18)

i would just like to know why some vape shops get so much hate online from people but others get so much love??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (14/5/18)

Cameron whittle said:


> i would just like to know why some vape shops get so much hate online from people but others get so much love??


That's a *really* open-ended question

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## mad_hatter (14/5/18)

Customer Service is the reason why. Some places are just filled with teeny-bopper douchflutes who wouldn't know ohms law if it hit them on the head.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## craigb (14/5/18)

mad_hatter said:


> Customer Service is the reason why. Some places are just filled with teeny-bopper douchflutes who wouldn't know ohms law if it hit them on the head.


@mad_hatter , stop being diplomatic and tell us what you really think. 

@Cameron whittle , some shops know their demographic and target it hard, If you are not a part of that demographic, the experience is going to suck.
Some stores just have k@k service while others shower you with personalized attention.

Ultimately, they are all building a specific brand while also trying to make a buck or two. Sometimes they score an own goal in pursuit of $$$ and others sacrifice in order to reap customer loyalty.

Basically its just like any market, but with a smaller community behind it that communicates more which can serve to amplify wins and mistakes.

Listen to the hate/love but don't just follow it blindly. Use that information + your gray matter to make informed decisions

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (14/5/18)

I suppose the stock answer is "haters gonna hate". Which is the most bizarre reasoning I have ever heard. Can you imagine if the public complained to govt about toll fees and their response was "haters gonna hate"? It is the lowest of low-effort responses.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## aktorsyl (14/5/18)

RichJB said:


> Can you imagine if the public complained to govt about toll fees and their response was "haters gonna hate"?


Pretty sure that's exactly what they said initially, just with slightly different wording  it was eventually followed by "haters may be right" though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Cameron whittle (14/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> That's a *really* open-ended question


i know i would just like to understand why


----------



## Cameron whittle (14/5/18)

mad_hatter said:


> Customer Service is the reason why. Some places are just filled with teeny-bopper douchflutes who wouldn't know ohms law if it hit them on the head.


okay makes sense but then people should inform the owners of the shops to let them know there staff need more training 

dont you think that would help?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cameron whittle (14/5/18)

craigb said:


> @mad_hatter , stop being diplomatic and tell us what you really think.
> 
> @Cameron whittle , some shops know their demographic and target it hard, If you are not a part of that demographic, the experience is going to suck.
> Some stores just have k@k service while others shower you with personalized attention.
> ...



i would like to make sense of it all is it the staff of the shop or is it the the store brand?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/5/18)

Cameron whittle said:


> i would just like to know why some vape shops get so much hate online from people but others get so much love??


they rip new vapers off. sell them things they dont need . sales rep himself dont know what he is talking about.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (14/5/18)

Cameron whittle said:


> i would like to make sense of it all is it the staff of the shop or is it the the store brand?


Its the same basic fundamentals as any market. Be it vaping, sneakers or groceries.

There is nothing special in that regard when it comes to vape shops. Think to yourself why you like and feel passionate about anybrands/stores/specific locations and why you absolutely loathe others.

There is your answer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/5/18)

Cameron whittle said:


> i know i would just like to understand why


There always is a reason. And a coin always has two sides.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Cameron whittle (14/5/18)

i do understand customers are very loyal to a certain shop or brand but im sure if they dont like another shop they can at least let the owners know why and how to improve there business.

i mean everyone always says VapeFam but its doesnt always seem to be that why.

we should be helping each other not trying to bad month each other.

there is always room for improve in any company/business

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/5/18)

Cameron whittle said:


> okay makes sense but then people should inform the owners of the shops to let them know there staff need more training
> 
> dont you think that would help?


yes but if it is there sun that works there then they get pist of


----------



## Cameron whittle (14/5/18)

Andre said:


> There always is a reason. And a coin always has two sides.


i couldnt agree more with you but people are always understanding miss read a situation we someone is upset and posts it online ]

other people automatically think its the shops fault.


----------



## Cameron whittle (14/5/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> yes but if it is there sun that works there then they get pist of


they need to understand that the people are just trying to help them improve there business


----------



## Paul33 (14/5/18)

mad_hatter said:


> douchflutes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (14/5/18)

Cameron whittle said:


> if they dont like another shop they can at least let the owners know why and how to improve there business.


I'm not there to run another guys business. I'm there to buy products and move on. If he's a good businessman, a consistent drop in sales will lead to introspection and he/she will then implement changes to improve the situation.



Cameron whittle said:


> other people automatically think its the shops fault.


and when people do come on here and complain, the superstar vendors chime in and accept responsibility, or they place their facts into the public domain, usually winning them even more fans.

So, out of curiosity, varsity project or market research?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/5/18)

Cameron whittle said:


> they need to understand that the people are just trying to help them improve there business


yes but i have the tendency to came across rude when i am not. so it was probability my fault to

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (14/5/18)

Cameron whittle said:


> i would just like to know why some vape shops get so much hate online from people but others get so much love??


I dont think this is really complicated.

If a vendor has a bunch of bad reviews online compared to another, then is most likely that the one with bad reviews gives a bad service the majority of the time.
Thats the point of hellopeter, so that consumers can get a general idea on the service level of a specific vendor before they deal with them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (14/5/18)

Cameron whittle said:


> they need to understand that the people are just trying to help them improve there business



Not how the world or people work. If you not happy let your wallet do the talking.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez (14/5/18)

Cameron whittle said:


> i do understand customers are very loyal to a certain shop or brand but im sure if they dont like another shop they can at least let the owners know why and how to improve there business.
> 
> i mean everyone always says VapeFam but its doesnt always seem to be that why.
> 
> ...


Its generally the vendors who want you to share your money as if you are family that group you as vapefam?

Another thing that will get the store bad cred is if the owner is a douchebag in general, on social media, or a Authentics only type douchebag. (Hardware, I am 100% against chinese knockoff juices, or Somali, or Nigerian, wherever they originate)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (14/5/18)

Cameron whittle said:


> i do understand customers are very loyal to a certain shop or brand but im sure if they dont like another shop they can at least let the owners know why and how to improve there business.
> 
> i mean everyone always says VapeFam but its doesnt always seem to be that why.
> 
> ...



I don't know about out there, but here on this forum, any vendor that f***s up, is quickly reminded about customer service and the message gets across clearly. Whether they do something about it or not, is their problem.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## RichJB (14/5/18)

Cameron whittle said:


> i mean everyone always says VapeFam but its doesnt always seem to be that why.



There is no vapefam or community, any more than there is a music community. Within the broad spectrum of people who are fanatical about music, you will find metal-heads dissing rappers, rappers dissing C&W fans, C&W fans dissing disco, disco fans dissing jazz, jazz fans dissing house. That they all like music doesn't make them a musicfam, nor does it imply that they all need to get along and speak with one voice.

This spirit of faux camaraderie in vaping is unfathomable to me. I have nothing in common with some American Gamergater teen who hot-boxes his mom's Honda Civic with his Juuling buds. That we both happen to use vaporiser products is irrelevant. I would need to see a lot more similarities before accepting that we are kindred spirits who speak with one voice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (14/5/18)

People are different and have different expectations.

I could say I hate Company X cos they are way over priced but at the same time my buddy loves them cos he feels he gets excellent service. Excellent service for me is next morning delivery and for him having the latest product by the afternoon is fine.

I guess what I am saying is its subjective.

I have walked into different branches of vape stores around South Africa and been treated good and bad. That doesn't make lady queen monopoly a good or bad vendor.

One gender neutral vendor said if you spend R1000 a month your not the kind of customer I am looking for in my store. I dont shop there but good luck to him plenty of people on this forum love her/him for excellent service. Business models are different and customers are ***** at best. Find the guys that work for you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jm10 (14/5/18)

BuzzGlo said:


> People are different and have different expectations.
> 
> I could say I hate Company X cos they are way over priced but at the same time my buddy loves them cos he feels he gets excellent service. Excellent service for me is next morning delivery and for him having the latest product by the afternoon is fine.
> 
> ...



@BuzzGlo Please pm that vendor details thats said spending R1000 is not his type of customer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Salamander (14/5/18)

This is all about your personal experience with a vendor, and is the salesperson who attended (or didn't) attend to your needs. It holds true for any industry. If your salesperson was knowledgeable, helpful and made you feel good then your perception will be that that is a good vendor. Not all the salespeople may be that good. I you had a bad experience then your perception is that the vendor is bad. Not all the salespeople may be that bad.
I find that getting to a salesperson that you feel comfortable with is the secret of shopping at a "good" vendor. I believe that there are very few truly bad vendors - they would not last long unless they were giving their stock away which would make the bad attitude and service worth it.


----------



## aktorsyl (14/5/18)

jm10 said:


> @BuzzGlo Please pm that vendor details thats said spending R1000 is not his type of customer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be fair, you'd also like to know the source of where/when it was said. Not saying it didn't happen, just that you have to be sure.
But if it is confirmed, then yes, it'd be..... handy.... to know who it was.


----------



## Rafique (14/5/18)

Two words customer service, this makes every difference in supporting any vendor yes price plays a part but there Will be occasions when u Will favour one over the other because of products but I will continue to support any vendor that has excellent service skills and after sales feedback.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (14/5/18)

Know it all, sales hipsters with tattoos and flat caps that claim to be vape gods.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (14/5/18)

I think it comes down to quality of service. I mean the vape shop where I stay TheVapeStudio has been since day one of their opening my favourite vape shop. They are always open to help people out, I see alot of new vapers with rta's & rtda's come in and they offer them free rewicks and tutorials on how to wick their device. They won't try to sell a newbie a cheap shitty device so that the newbie comes in and buy a second vape a month later. Creating a double sale.

Where as I've been in some shops where they just want you in & out. Like buy the juice a f*off..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (14/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> To be fair, you'd also like to know the source of where/when it was said. Not saying it didn't happen, just that you have to be sure.
> But if it is confirmed, then yes, it'd be..... handy.... to know who it was.



Yup my plan is to confirm this then take it from there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> they rip new vapers off. sell them things they dont need . sales rep himself dont know what he is talking about.


This is absolutely the reason...always get these weird looks when I interrupt a pitch and "sell" the person something different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Cameron whittle said:


> they need to understand that the people are just trying to help them improve there business


If complaints were seen and handled this way, the complaints would stop. Critique should be welcomed and used as a tool for improvement, because that's what it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

RichJB said:


> There is no vapefam or community, any more than there is a music community. Within the broad spectrum of people who are fanatical about music, you will find metal-heads dissing rappers, rappers dissing C&W fans, C&W fans dissing disco, disco fans dissing jazz, jazz fans dissing house. That they all like music doesn't make them a musicfam, nor does it imply that they all need to get along and speak with one voice.
> 
> This spirit of faux camaraderie in vaping is unfathomable to me. I have nothing in common with some American Gamergater teen who hot-boxes his mom's Honda Civic with his Juuling buds. That we both happen to use vaporiser products is irrelevant. I would need to see a lot more similarities before accepting that we are kindred spirits who speak with one voice.


Damn this is well said!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/5/18)

I have been vaping for almost four years and am yet to find a vape shop that I will frequent. Many of the problems have been raised already but I see no point in buying from a shop where I know way more about the products than the sales staff. I, therefore, make my own decisions and buy online.
The only advantage of a B&M shop (for me) is advice on products. If I can't get this, I will continue to buy online.
The only exception to this that I have experienced was at Vap3 Africa near N1 City. I recently spoke to the owner who was knowledgeable, polite, friendly and lacking in the usual B S I have experienced elsewhere. Unfortunately, I am seldom in that part of CT.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

That's 


Rafique said:


> Two words customer service, this makes every difference in supporting any vendor yes price plays a part but there Will be occasions when u Will favour one over the other because of products but I will continue to support any vendor that has excellent service skills and after sales feedback.


That's 48 words.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rafique (14/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> That's
> 
> That's 48 words.


Thanks for counting

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## mad_hatter (15/5/18)

RichJB said:


> There is no vapefam or community, any more than there is a music community. Within the broad spectrum of people who are fanatical about music, you will find metal-heads dissing rappers, rappers dissing C&W fans, C&W fans dissing disco, disco fans dissing jazz, jazz fans dissing house. That they all like music doesn't make them a musicfam, nor does it imply that they all need to get along and speak with one voice.
> 
> This spirit of faux camaraderie in vaping is unfathomable to me. I have nothing in common with some American Gamergater teen who hot-boxes his mom's Honda Civic with his Juuling buds. That we both happen to use vaporiser products is irrelevant. I would need to see a lot more similarities before accepting that we are kindred spirits who speak with one voice.



Fellow kindred spirit, please join me as we yell loudly at the clouds

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (15/5/18)

My favourite is when high school Juulers walk on the verge past my house. I go out in my slippers, shake my fist and yell at them to get off my lawn. When I was a kid, I used to think that old farts were the lamest thing ever. But now that I am one, I have to concede that it is pretty darn satisfying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 14 | Can relate 1


----------



## KarlDP (15/5/18)

RichJB said:


> There is no vapefam or community, any more than there is a music community. Within the broad spectrum of people who are fanatical about music, you will find metal-heads dissing rappers, rappers dissing C&W fans, C&W fans dissing disco, disco fans dissing jazz, jazz fans dissing house. That they all like music doesn't make them a musicfam, nor does it imply that they all need to get along and speak with one voice.
> 
> This spirit of faux camaraderie in vaping is unfathomable to me. I have nothing in common with some American Gamergater teen who hot-boxes his mom's Honda Civic with his Juuling buds. That we both happen to use vaporiser products is irrelevant. I would need to see a lot more similarities before accepting that we are kindred spirits who speak with one voice.


Well said so true..


----------



## BuzzGlo (15/5/18)

RichJB said:


> There is no vapefam or community, any more than there is a music community. Within the broad spectrum of people who are fanatical about music, you will find metal-heads dissing rappers, rappers dissing C&W fans, C&W fans dissing disco, disco fans dissing jazz, jazz fans dissing house. That they all like music doesn't make them a musicfam, nor does it imply that they all need to get along and speak with one voice.
> 
> This spirit of faux camaraderie in vaping is unfathomable to me. I have nothing in common with some American Gamergater teen who hot-boxes his mom's Honda Civic with his Juuling buds. That we both happen to use vaporiser products is irrelevant. I would need to see a lot more similarities before accepting that we are kindred spirits who speak with one voice.



Three years ago the vape community was very different.... I imagine a year or two before then it was literally like a family. My first vape meet had 30 people or so. It was a very intimate community. That time has long since past... many vendors now jump on that like it means something more to push sales and loyalty.

I guess i'm saying you are not wrong but maybe that sheds some light on where that spirit stems from.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (15/5/18)

Sure, the early adopters would have been close, when vaping was mainly enthusiasts creating their own mechs in their workshops. But I agree that time is past now. When I first started vaping, if I saw another person vaping at a party, I was inclined to go up to them and initiate conversation around vaping, what setup they have, what juice they are vaping. Now I wouldn't be inclined to do it. It's now become sufficiently widespread imo that it doesn't merit any special attention.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

I hear you but dont fully agree with you @RichJB

I believe there is a very strong community of vapers here on the forum. Many of us would go out of our way to help others. We witness it here every day.

And at vape meets and even VapeCon, there is a spirit amongst many that is very strong.

Yes, there may be a bigger industry side to it now and more vapers out there that couldnt care less about what we do here - but the spirit and vaping bond here on the forum amongst many of us is still very strong and alive in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (15/5/18)

On the forum, yes, because that is a specialised sub-group among vapers. In the same way, I'm sure there is a close bond between members of, say, the Alfa Romeo Owners Club. But one wouldn't extend that to claiming a close bond between motorists in general.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

RichJB said:


> On the forum, yes, because that is a specialised sub-group among vapers. In the same way, I'm sure there is a close bond between members of, say, the Alfa Romeo Owners Club. But one wouldn't extend that to claiming a close bond between motorists in general.



Agreed

I am referring mainly to the forum here

But i agree - that there isnt necessarily a "closeness" or strong bond between vapers out in the mainstream public

Although, that said, I do still feel a closeness "of sorts" when I come across a vaper in public. Have often chatted about vaping to another vaping stranger and its usually been a good experience. A bit like chatting to a smoker in the smoking section.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (15/5/18)

I think it's a multi-leveled thing. I would feel a bond with those on the forum, in the vaping WA groups that I belong to, with followers of DIYorDie and, more broadly, with most DIY groups like E-Juice Makers collective. But then it becomes like everything else. As a bass angler, I would feel a bond with other bass anglers. But not so much with surf anglers, deep sea, trout fly fishermen and so on. In vaping, I would feel little connection with cloud comp entrants, trickers, teens who Juul, the coil fundis who follow squidoode, and other vaping sub-groups.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

